
Interactive: Watch This Protest Turn from Peaceful to Violent in 60 Seconds - ForHackernews
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/26/opinion/blm-protests-police-violence.html
======
cbanek
Wow. Okay, first, that was one of the better uses of parallax scrolling in a
news article. I didn't hate it. It was well used.

Second, as someone who used to live in that area, I'm very very sad. Watching
the videos and comparing them to the last video (after they banned tear gas)
is like night and day. In particular the police seem a lot further back from
their barricades. In the violent example, the police were so close that they
snatched that pink umbrella, which started the violence. And no doubt, the
police instigated this. It's natural instinct if someone is trying to steal
something from you to try and pull it back. If the police didn't want to block
their line of sight, they shouldn't have been so close to their own barricade.
They could have stepped back a few feet to create more of a 'no-mans land'
between the barricade and the police line, and still easily be able to control
that space so no protesters would enter (kind of like the last picture, where
the police are way back there, but the protests still don't try to get in
their face). SPD has had a bad rap for decades (all the way back to WTO
protests) and they honestly deserve it. This is just bad policing.

------
iron0013
Well yes, people tend to become violent when they are violently attacked! Over
and over again, we saw police violently attacking non-violent protests so that
the natural push-back that ensued could be dishonestly portrayed as a “riot”.

------
pixelface
the officer grabbing the pink umbrella struggles to grasp it because his right
hand grips a club. a truly poetic metaphor.

------
gumby
Safari reader mode lets you read the text without having to scroll from morsel
to morsel with moving images begins them.

------
proc0
yeah well RIP NYC because no one will be there to protect from criminal
violence soon, and businesses will leave along with normal people. Seriously,
if next year NYC becomes a giant crime area, ask yourself if you supported
these "protests" because it's literally killing NYC. I'm just unsure of how
much people are secretly wanting this, because not everyone can be that
stupid.

~~~
anm89
Well if the NYPD scares you more than street criminals, than protesting would
be a rational course of action then.

